# Foal colour guesses?



## WinchesterGirl30 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey all, this is my boy emery, and in curious what everyone thinks his colour is/will be? His dam is a sliver dapple girl that looked a lot like him when I got her but as you can see in the second pic is now much darker. His sire is a dark bay. He is just under 7 months old now. Thanks for the opinions guys!


----------



## Diva's Girl (Sep 30, 2015)

He looks like he may be carrying the silver gene so he might be a silver bay? It is hard to tell with these pictures but that is my best guess, especially with his dam carrying the silver gene herself.


----------



## chandab (Sep 30, 2015)

I think when he's mature he'll look a lot like mom and be silver dapple (silver black), also.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks silver black to me...

Silvers go through an amazing number of coat color changes with the seasons and with age. They show sun fade more than you may notice with the "regular" colors.

I have some amazing color changes in mine and had from really light to pretty dark in a 2 month period this year from July through September. From shortest summer coat w/ a lot of sun fade to winter coat starts. Very noticable in pics I took of the 8 Jr mares in one pasture.


----------



##  (Oct 1, 2015)

I also say silver black, like momma. In fact, there appears to be some dapples appearing through the fuzz on his barrel. I think he'll be a carbon copy of his momma.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm glad to hear what I have been thinking is agreed upon! He has changed so many times but his mom was about 11 months old when I got her and she was nearly pure white and went to the dapple so I was hoping he would do the same. Lookig forward to watching him change! Thanks guys!


----------



## Diva's Girl (Oct 2, 2015)

Silvers are notorious for changing their coat and mane colors. It is always fun watching them shed out their winter woolies and seeing what color they will be.


----------

